# Phal leaf problem



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Any idea what would make the leaf get an air bubble like this?  
Not my plant thank goodness!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like heat scalding or a very bad case of cosmic ray damage.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2011)

A little too long in the oven?
Moisture inside the leaf turned to gas?


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2011)

Radiation from Japan?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! It sound like my friend's plant was visiting at my space station!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 1, 2011)

Could be a phaser burn then!


----------



## Hera (Apr 1, 2011)

:fight:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks like the leaf got sunburned. Weird things happen then.


----------



## koshki (Apr 1, 2011)

Could it be some sort of bug coccoon?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 1, 2011)

Given that some of your collection resides on the stove top, it was only a matter of time... oke:

:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

NOt me! When I cook 'em they stay cooked!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll jump on the high heat/light bandwagon (like just shy of causing a dry brown spot). Can't say I've seen this first hand though.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanx, I'lll tell her.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2011)

I've seen some similar damage from boring caterpillars.

So I'd pop it and make sure no one is inside.


----------

